

XY Combinator: Y Combinator for Dating - aestetix
http://www.xycombinator.com
XY Combinator was created to help geek men working at startups get dates.
======
zethraeus
I find this insulting and generally reinforcing of crappy stereotypes.

------
fractalcat
Does XY Combinator take 6% equity in the relationship? Does this include part-
ownership of any potential offspring?

------
johnrob
What is one of these time strapped guys supposed to do once he meets one of
these girls? I thought he had no time...

------
miah_
Its Y Combinator for dating only if you're a guy..

~~~
a_dy
No, it just works differently for women.

~~~
miah_
Not really. What if I don't want to meet a guy. Its super heteronormative and
more about finding men a women to date rather than helping anybody find their
match.

